# Best smelling pipe tobacco???



## Sigarz

ok Ive been smoking pipes for the past 3 years, less often than cigars but its growing on me. anyway, you know how when you smell a fantastic smell from a pipe and your looking around for the old guy in the tweed jacket and then you smile when you find exactly that person standing around the corner? well what is that tobacco that smells SOOOOOOOO amazing? I haven't been able to find it yet. :ask:


----------



## Hermit

Smells great doesn't necessarily mean tastes great.
I prefer tastes great.


----------



## Zeabed

Hermit said:


> Smells great doesn't necessarily mean tastes great.
> I prefer tastes great.


Also, yes it does ismell great, but does it smell of great _tobacco_?? With aro blends sometimes disguising the tobacco aroma itself, that is a pertinent question/clarification here.

Among those that smell and taste great to me and are recognizably tobacco-based, are W.O. Larsen's Old Fashioned, Sillems Black, McClelland's Mocha Black, and Scotty's Butternut Burley. These are the only aros or semi-aros that I smoke.


----------



## Mister Moo

I smell it a lot less than everyone else but, from what I've heard other people say, it's as likely to be Carter Hall as it is anything. Someone nearly always says something about how nice Carter Hall smells. I think it reminds them of Grandpa, in a good way.


----------



## RJpuffs

Besides aromatic blends - the only positive comment (i.e. spectators haven't chased me down with pitchforks and burning torches) about the "room note" has been from Reiner's Long Golden Flake (aka Blend 71). It was smoked indoors in a friend's kitchen - his cigar brought forth his wife's wrath but my LGF aroma smoothed things over a bit. And yes, later on the room did smell figgy and fresh. Lucky swine gets to smoke cigars indoors, here I am shivering in the cold/soggy in the rain outdoors for a smoke.


----------



## Sigarz

thanks guys Ill give some of those a try.


----------



## guy g

My wife and neighbors like 1Q. I bought some vanilla , and that smelled good also.


----------



## AcworthAl

For the most part I do not smoke aromatics. However Sugar Barrel smells very good and taste pretty good too.


----------



## Hendu3270

I like the smell of CH as well. But I purchased a few ounces of Boswell's Berry Cobbler a couple of weeks ago and have been smoking that after dinner in the evenings and Holy Cow! It's a win/win/win sutuation for eveyone. Smells great to me while I smoke it, smells great to those around me while I smoke it, and tastes great to me while I smoke it as well. Of course it's not a tobacco smell mind you, it's a warm, sugary, berry, sweetness smell that makes you miss you Grandma kind of smell. Mmmmm.


----------



## DSturg369

My Wife pretty much likes the smell of everything I've smoked, with the exception of heavy Latakia blends.

And I highly agree with the above mentioned Carter Hall and Sugar Barrel comments... Good stuff all around! :tu


----------



## rrb

If you are only interested about the smell, I'd say it Danish Black Vanilla or Holger Danske Black and Bourbon.
Either one has a fantastic aroma!


----------



## dajones

As autumn nears, I'll put in a pitch for C&D Maple 

Smells like pancakes & syrup, but not goopy or sweet.


----------



## Mister Moo

RJpuffs said:


> Besides aromatic blends ... positive comment ... about the "room note" has been from Reiner's Long Golden Flake (aka Blend 71)...


That slipped my slipping mind. I recently went thru a of tin of LGF and Mrs. Moo was very complimentary on the aroma. She has also gone positive on Squadron Leader and then negative, same tin. :dunno:

Discontinued, but still available from Old Virginia Tobacco Co., is Manassas. It is a Grand Marnier soaked burley plus etc. blend. I love the stuff and the aroma will generate oohs and ahhs from bystanders.


----------



## commonsenseman

I get lots of positive comments when I smoke 1792. :wink:































But seriously I have a light english aromatic called "joe's evening campfire" & I'm pretty sure it's the best thing I've ever smelled.....ever. Nothing but positive comments.

BTW Moo you keep tempting me with that Manassas, I'm gonna have to break down and buy some soon.


----------



## Mister Moo

commonsenseman said:


> ...BTW Moo you keep tempting me with that Manassas, I'm gonna have to break down and buy some soon.


I was just taunting you - pay no mind, the stuff really sucks. :mischief:

(Send me your addy and I'll shoot you the rest of the open tin I have on hand.)


----------



## commonsenseman

Mister Moo said:


> I was just taunting you - pay no mind, the stuff really sucks. :mischief:
> 
> (Send me your addy and I'll shoot you the rest of the open tin I have on hand.)


:woohoo:

PM sent!


----------



## Mister Moo

commonsenseman said:


> :woohoo:
> 
> PM sent!


Let the neighbors decide if it smells great or not.


----------



## IHT

i like the aroma of VaPers, whenever someone near me is smoking one.
blends like Carter Hall and other "burley" based blends do bring back memories of "gramps", etc., but i prefer VAs and VaPers.

i can't stand Latakia blends and their aroma.


----------



## Pypkius

My wife agrees that SG Chocolate Flake smells nice, and I fully agree with her humble opinion


----------



## brownpeter335

Orlik Golden Sliced is one of my favorite. I smoked it many time, it's taste is so creamy and sweet. I also get a bitter taste from this. overall it is cool to me.


----------



## Gigmaster

Try Prince Albert. That was most likely it. For the money, there is no better OTC smoke.


----------

